# Super Pet Comfort Wheel



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

Has anyone used a wheel like this before? I was going to buy one, but I wasn't totally sure if it would be worth it.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Just in case the small wheel wasn't just for reference, an 11 inch wheel is the minimum.

Anyway, I had the comfort wheel and really didn't like it. It is poor quality (one of the latchy things for attaching to the cage broke on me right away) and SO loud and unstable, it wobbles really badly.

I'd reccomend the silent spinner or a wobust wodent wheel. MRR sells wodent wheels. The sr wodent wheel works too, though I like the larger size and especially the holes of the wobust. If you don't care about color, ozbo.com has the silent spinner wheel for cheap too.


----------



## furturemrsfrankie (May 28, 2011)

I have used silent spinner for all of my critters. I highly recommend them. They pull apart for easy cleaning and really are quiet. Much better than a lot of the options out there. Good luck!

~JoEllyn


----------



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

I've never used that one, but we have two Silent Spinners. The girls do manage to make noise on their Silent Spinner wheels due to how their cage is modified and the fact that they run on it at full force, but the boys' one is very quiet in the rare occasions that they use it.


----------



## shoebeast (Apr 16, 2011)

We got our girls a Silent Spinner about 3 weeks ago, but so far haven't got them to go round on it!
They will sit on it, and we tried putting bits of nut on it to encourage them to move it round - but now all they look for is treats!
Is there an age limit on learning? Am beginning to think they won't ever learn it. ???

Does anyone have any tips on getting them to use it?!


----------



## shoebeast (Apr 16, 2011)

oh, the youngest of my rats is about 7 months, the other 2 are about 1 year.
Is this too old?


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

How big is it? If it's too small they won't use it. They may be using it at night, mine prefer to do most of the running at night when I'm asleep. 

Although younger rats are more likely to use a wheel, I've had some older rats who took to it.


----------



## Misbehavior (May 29, 2011)

I had one of these that came with a hamster someone gave me and it was crap. Chewed through, wobbly, and loud as ****. I replaced it twice before just going with the overpriced Silent Spinner that my local grocery store had (I wouldn't buy from a pet store, even at age 9 ). Also, when I go to PetsMart to volunteer for adoption events, I can't help but to peek in at the rats and they always have that comfort wheel and it's always either chewed to useless bits or fallen over. ._. I'm all for what smesyna said. ;D 
And I've glanced at the biggest Silent Spinners at the pet store (lol I feel like I'm commuting a crime every time I walk in there for any reason apart from adoption and charity events) and the actual plastic track/running part looks really slim, as if a rat would easily fall off of it. Is it just me or is the track a bit undersized? I'm thinking about ordering one since my boys had a wheel in their old cage and might be accustomed to it.


----------

